# Looking for American Football fans



## DCExpat39 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, 
We are American expats living in Gauteng, and we are both rabid football (the real kind) fans. It is one of the only things that keeps us going living in this hellhole. I am a Redskins fan and my fiancee is an Eagles fan. We have ADSL and have purchased the streaming feed for all games. Additionally, we watch all games shown on ESPN International on DSTV. They rebroadcast the ESPN games the next day (usually around 4PM ) and if we can get a few people together who will buy some beers, we can convince the barman at our local pub to turn off the stupid cricket and soccer and put the game on the big screen.

If there are any American Football fans in the Santon/Joburg area who would be interested in getting together to watch the Sunday night game on Monday or the Monday night game on Tuesday, please let us know. There is strength in numbers, and the more the merrier! We are both very knowledgeable, and have even gotten a few South African rugby fans interested in the game, once we explained the rules.


----------



## cossie03 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Love the 'Boys!!!!*

I am an American in the Fourways area. I hate the 'Skins and Eagles but would love to join you!




DCExpat39 said:


> Hi,
> We are American expats living in Gauteng, and we are both rabid football (the real kind) fans. It is one of the only things that keeps us going living in this hellhole. I am a Redskins fan and my fiancee is an Eagles fan. We have ADSL and have purchased the streaming feed for all games. Additionally, we watch all games shown on ESPN International on DSTV. They rebroadcast the ESPN games the next day (usually around 4PM ) and if we can get a few people together who will buy some beers, we can convince the barman at our local pub to turn off the stupid cricket and soccer and put the game on the big screen.
> 
> If there are any American Football fans in the Santon/Joburg area who would be interested in getting together to watch the Sunday night game on Monday or the Monday night game on Tuesday, please let us know. There is strength in numbers, and the more the merrier! We are both very knowledgeable, and have even gotten a few South African rugby fans interested in the game, once we explained the rules.


----------



## DCExpat39 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply but we are back in the States now. Good luck man!


----------



## evianms (Sep 4, 2009)

*American Football Fans in Johannesburg*

I just moved here from the U.S. and am looking for anye that has an interest or loves American Football.  If anyone knows where we can watch games then respond to this thread and lets get ready for some football with the season opener this thursday.


----------



## tnims (Sep 19, 2009)

got here last thursday and have been searching for a place to watch football, with no success. have you had any luck? i'm a pats fan and would hate to miss the jets-pats matchup tomorrow. 




evianms said:


> I just moved here from the U.S. and am looking for anye that has an interest or loves American Football. If anyone knows where we can watch games then respond to this thread and lets get ready for some football with the season opener this thursday.


----------



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

>*rabid football (the real kind) fans*

... you mean the kind where they run around with the ball in their hands and stop to rest every 3 metres?


----------



## eezyty (Aug 19, 2010)

tnims said:


> got here last thursday and have been searching for a place to watch football, with no success. have you had any luck? i'm a pats fan and would hate to miss the jets-pats matchup tomorrow.


Hey guys, I stay in Sandton area and am looking to watch football with you guys... I'm a Giants fan!!!!! I'm not from USA but I love the game, and at the same time am tryin to hustle together a bunch of friends and people to form a club where we can play our own game of football during the weekends or whenever!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Billchuck6 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm moving to the Sandon area in a few weeks, and it would be great to be able to still watch some football on a weekly basis. If there's a bar/pub in the area, please let me know.


----------



## Jae-So (Aug 23, 2011)

Big football fan from the U.K. here, I actually played in the college league there and won a national championship with my team, we weren't at the level of US colleges but the level of play is extremely good


----------



## EndZone (Jul 23, 2014)

*NFl Fans living in South Africa*

Morning Guys

A few of us South African NFL fans have out together a facebook page called EndZone with some pretty cool articles, many of which have a uniquely South African perspective on the game. We are also in talks with supersport and are launching some exciting initiatives such as a flag football event, podcasts, fantasy football, etc. Go have a look and pop us a message if you guys are interested. Depending on the amount of interest there is SSport could possibly purchase a package to provide DSTV subscribers with more live games....which would be glory.


----------



## lucidlock (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey, EndZone. Greetings also from Cape Town. I tried to find your Facebook page. Can you give a pointer? Or direct message me. Cheers. 



EndZone said:


> Morning Guys
> 
> A few of us South African NFL fans have out together a facebook page called EndZone with some pretty cool articles, many of which have a uniquely South African perspective on the game. We are also in talks with supersport and are launching some exciting initiatives such as a flag football event, podcasts, fantasy football, etc. Go have a look and pop us a message if you guys are interested. Depending on the amount of interest there is SSport could possibly purchase a package to provide DSTV subscribers with more live games....which would be glory.


----------

